# spouse visa refused ,pls help



## jassi55 (Feb 5, 2014)

ECOs Reasons for refusal You state that your sponsor initiated employment with xxxxxxxxx from 01/04/2013, As evidence of your sponsors employment you have provided the following documents: 
1. A sponsorship declaration signed before solicitor . 
2. An employment contract stating commencement of employment on xxxxxx, dated the same day. I note this contract was signed by your sponsor and the General Manager. 
3. A letter, on letter headed paper from the employer, confirming employment with with effect from 01/04/2013

4, Six payslips from xxxxxx confirming a monthly salary and showing tax deducted. It is noted that these payments do appear in Bank account (ending xxxx). 

From 6 April 2013 employers started reporting PAYE information to HM Revenue & Customs (HMRC) in real time. You may see this referred to as Real Time Information - or RTI. This means that employers (or their accountant, bookkeeper or payroll bureau) have to send details to HMRC every time they pay an employee, at the time they pay them and use payroll software to send this information electronically as part of their routine payroll process. 
• As a result of checks conducted with colleagues in Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs (HMRC) and their records dated till 06/12/2013, I am not satisfied that your sponsor's employment is as claimed. The payslips submitted from xxxxx from May 2013 to October 2013 show that PAYE Tax has been deducted, however HMRC have no record of your sponsor paying tax for his employment with xxxxx during this period or after_ Given that HMRC have no record of your sponsor's income or tax from xxxxxx from April to December 2013. i am satisfied that the payslips for May 2013 to October 2013 are non-genuine. I have no reason to doubt the information provided by HMRC. 

i am genuinely working in the company and i get payslip every month and salary paid to my bank account as well . i don't know what to do .if my company didnot pay my tax , how can i overturn this situation

thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

Your employer could well be dodging tax but the letter also states that the amounts shown on the pay slips you provided do not show as being paid into your bank account?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds like fraud...... I would get a lawyer involved; maybe the police.


----------



## jassi55 (Feb 5, 2014)

hi shell , thanks for reply ......amount on payslips is same as been paid in bank account and not been mentioned in refusal letter . can u pls advise me wat i can do now ....i am heavily stressed.


----------



## jassi55 (Feb 5, 2014)

please somebody help me , i m in very big problem


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

jassi55 said:


> hi shell , thanks for reply ......amount on payslips is same as been paid in bank account and not been mentioned in refusal letter . can u pls advise me wat i can do now ....i am heavily stressed.


 I do apologise i misread that. I thinkbyou need to contact an immigration advisor as this is complicated. Also the police as another poster says if your employer is committing a crime deducting your tax but not passing it on.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This is just my observation, but this case shows how thorough UKBA is in conducting background checks, esp on the Indian subcontinent, by contacting UK tax authorities for verifications. This partly explains the longish processing time there.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

I didn't want to make a new thread for a short question, so I thought I'd ask here.

Would it course an issue if payslips are in a women's maiden name and not her married name?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No.


Your replies make me laugh. One word answer.


----------



## jassi55 (Feb 5, 2014)

*pls help*

Hi Seniors , our accountant said he have sent all tax returns till date to HMRC and declared all tax till date , so we are not liable anymore to pay our tax , now it is between HMRC and our boss to make an arrangement to collect that money , pls guide , is thats how it works


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

jassi55 said:


> Hi Seniors , our accountant said he have sent all tax returns till date to HMRC and declared all tax till date , so we are not liable anymore to pay our tax , now it is between HMRC and our boss to make an arrangement to collect that money , pls guide , is thats how it works


Call HMRC have your NI in hand tell them to send you your working history and tax paid so far since you are in UK they will ask you some security question DOB address the name of the company you work for currently and you national insurance no. They will send it to you in 10 working days?


----------



## jassi55 (Feb 5, 2014)

do i will get my wife visa in review by ECM as its not my fault ?otherwise i want to reapply


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

Jassi55 can you tell me what did you do as my wife's visa refused for exactly the same reason?


----------



## zaeedh (May 22, 2014)

Just wondering what you did to sort the problem out?


----------



## jassi55 (Feb 5, 2014)

akash , Luckily Ecm reviewing my case , so once they give their decision i will let you know , just send in ur appeal with all the information


----------



## jassi55 (Feb 5, 2014)

*please help*

luckily i got email from visa office new delhi

We are in process to review the above named application in settlement category. In order to process this case further, we would like to see the following :


1) Sponsor's 6 months bank statements preceeding date of application alongwith payslips and P60.

You can send this document through email at [email protected]

Please provide us these documents on or before 07/07/2014 and mention the above file reference number in the email.

If we do not receive these documents before the above said deadline, we will make the decision with the available documents.

Thanks & Regards,
Yours sincerely
, please help me,what documents i have to send , how I can send all this data online, do i have to scan it all and send or it is better to send by post 
thanks again
jassi


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bank statement for 6 months leading up to original application date, corresponding payslips and P60 from 2013-14, scanned and emailed.


----------



## jassi55 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Joppa , they have all these docs apart from P60 , do you think it will be good to send them all my payslips till date with bank statements or it will create confusion , i just don't want to annoy them , thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just send what they ask, no more, no less.


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you Jessi. One thing I did not understand is that p60 and statements up to the proceedings, does that mean up to when you made application in February or until now? Good luck


----------



## jassi55 (Feb 5, 2014)

when i made application in november


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

jassi55 said:


> when i made application in november


Any news yet Jessi?


----------



## jassi55 (Feb 5, 2014)

my appeal is in first week of october , nothing from ECM yet


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

jassi55 said:


> my appeal is in first week of october , nothing from ECM yet


That's a quite long time.


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry to bother you but when did you made an appeal, I made mine in July just last month. The money is taken off the bank but not heard anything about the process? I just so annoyed.


----------



## jassi55 (Feb 5, 2014)

i made appeal in march , why ur visa was refuse ??


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

Same as your case, they say they can't find my part time job as valid and not paid tax. I have appealed the case with a letter from accountant and p60. lets hope and wait.


----------



## jassi55 (Feb 5, 2014)

do you have a solicitor or not ?


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

jassi55 said:


> do you have a solicitor or not ?


Yes I do have and they said after providing accountant letter and P60 I do have a a great chance to overturn their decision by ecm. I just fed up because they could have ask me to provide the proof if they didn't find. It is just delaying tactics and shame! We have to pay more money to appeal. Pls let me know your outcome and good luck.


----------



## jassi55 (Feb 5, 2014)

akashk said:


> Yes I do have and they said after providing accountant letter and P60 I do have a a great chance to overturn their decision by ecm. I just fed up because they could have ask me to provide the proof if they didn't find. It is just delaying tactics and shame! We have to pay more money to appeal. Pls let me know your outcome and good luck.


thanks bro, i will let you know , i am going to appeal myself and i have same docs one you have , anyway if my appeal will be successful , your will be as well , my appeal hearing is in october , but i don't know , what i have to do now , do i have to send any documents to court before hearing or not ? , please if you can find for me what i have to do now , that will be great help , thanks again.


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry, I just saw your post today. any news yet man?


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

My employer already provided with p60 and a letter confirming they had sorted out the tax therefore I had appeal the against the decision. I have left the job now so do you think the decision will make on the situation before or home office still reject on the ground that I still have the minimum income and reject?


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

akashk said:


> My employer already provided with p60 and a letter confirming they had sorted out the tax therefore I had appeal the against the decision. I have left the job now so do you think the decision will make on the situation before or home office still reject on the ground that I still have the minimum income and reject?


 call HM tell them you need your working history in UK they will ask you some security question where you work your address DOB NI no they will it to you


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks buddy I will do it on Monday.


----------



## akashk (Jun 21, 2014)

Any news yet Jessi?


----------

